# Text verketten



## wilde_eselin (24. Mai 2004)

Hi kann man in Freehand, wie in Xpress Text-Felder mit einander Verketten?

danke


----------



## extracuriosity (24. Mai 2004)

Ganz einfach. Wenn du das Textfeld auswählst, erscheint unten ein kleines weißes Quadrat. Da klickst du hin, hälst die Maustaste gedrückt und ziehst die "Kette" ins nächste Textfeld. Somit sind beide miteinander verknüpft.


----------



## wilde_eselin (25. Mai 2004)

wiiiiiiieeeeeeeeee geil!  MUCHOS DANKOS


----------

